# POC / Pass



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

went to jetties last Friday .... kids turned green ,,, unlike the water.. went to Pass for kids to go to outside beach.

a couple of years ago the shrimp boat was at the tip of the pass.... now it is silted in solid for 5 - 6 hundred yards with the remainder shoaled up with whitecaps telling me that it very shallow.

Could not tell for sure if there was any channel left on the North side. Unless something happens, I think it will be totally shoaled up within a month or so.

Sad.

TC


----------



## 24lonestars (Dec 16, 2013)

has changed a lot in last couple years, channel is still there but not like it was. friend told me everytime spurs win we have a hurricane, hope not but something needs to open that baby back up


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Many people have the misconception that passes open up during hurricanes. Actually that is not accurate. I was reading some report on passes in Texas a couple years ago and read that passes open on the southwest corner of bays in Texas... San Louis, Pass Cavallo etc. because they are caused and opened up by cold fronts in the winter pushing bay water out of the bays. Made sense to me. As long as the big jetties are there, that pass is going to constantly suffer from not being able to fully open up. Right now, I think it is working on opening back up in the middle. May take a couple years... until then, we'll have to suffer through a closing pass.


----------



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

*Indianola*

There is a good book called Indianola, Texas - Queen City of the West.
It describes hundreds of ships and 10's of 1000's of immigrants that came to Central Texas in hopes of developing the West.
The book tells the description of the Pass to be a mile wide with one of the original light houses on the gulf coast built in the late 1800's. They actually had to move the light house because the Pass was getting wider and some instability due to storms.
There was a lot of history that went thru that Pass and now its hard to even see the old light house from the Pass.
I think a storm would help because all the storm surge that comes inshore also has to regress and push back offshore and could really flush the bay.
I just hope my cabin wont go with it...

No one thats unfamiliar with that area should try and go through there at anytime, IMO.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Matagorda Ship Channel*

IS the PRIMARY reason the Pass will sand in

There have been engineering studies done already due to tremendous scouring that is going on in the Matagorda Ship channel - in fact some serious concern that the South Jetty wall may collapse - you can find 90' deep water in the channel now Heck wouldn't be at all surprised to find Red Snapper inshore there by now -

When the Matagorda Ship Channel averaged 50' in depth the Pass had 30-50' deep channels from Saluria out to the breakers in front of Decros - the longshore rip on Matagorda runs south to north bringing in millions of cubic yards of sand, increasing the penninsula end (buried the wrecked shrimper in less than two years)

If Sunday Beach ever opens up to the Fish Pond again we will have a new island - but I think it will soon be contiguous from Matagorda to Decros at the rate the Pass is sanding up - what little channel remains hugs the southern tip of Decros and is also increasing Decros in a westerly line

The is just not enough hydraulic volume and pressure to keep the pass scoured anymore given the trillions of cubic feet which now flow thru a too deep Matagorda Channel -

I doubt the GLO could care much about pass maintenance here - if you look at historical pictures shipping used to come in an open Sunday beach.

Hurricane offshore flow is a one time event which can open many cuts thru Matagorda like it did in Carla, but like Scott said its mostly outgoing winter tides that scour sand.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Third Dune to Your Left*

There was a time 15 years ago when you could just steer east from the CG station and drive straight to the western end of Decros - no way now - it was twenty feet deep all the way -

Its also was a no brainer for tarpon - anchor across from the third dune on Decros right on the sandbar ledge and chum on an outgoing evening tide late September -- set your watch for 15 minutes and watch pandemonium errupt- some big girls would come crusin thru - had one about 200# class come into the boat green there - yeeeeow --


----------



## 24lonestars (Dec 16, 2013)

Anyone remember the yellow house, I thought the pass was getting bigger when that thing went over. guess not


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

I remember the Yellow House. As the Cajans say "there if was, gone".


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Definitely cutting a shallow channel to the south. Also a new sandbar has popped up right in the middle of the channel near JHook. As of a few weeks ago it is up to 5ft shallow where it was 20ft last year. Take it slow and assume all old tracks are worthless.


----------

